# Some help for a new comer? Roof Membrane Installation.



## astream (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi All!


My name is Anna and I just joined the forum, I’m also a new comer to roof membrane installation. 



I’m still trying to understand it all and our company is still navigating through all the different ways to approach the industry. I was wondering – for those of you heavily involved in the industry, business owner or not, what are some of services, tools, strategies, or latest resources you find helpful or profitable in doing your work or - business if you have one? Online or offline, doesn’t matter, I’m sure there is a lot on both.



Any tips and tricks would be awesome!


Thanks and God bless!


Anna


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow, gutter and downspouts, roll roofing, ice and snow shields,and now roof membrane installations and still no replies by the poster, we are inquisitive are we not?
________
Itunes Gift Cards


----------



## ultimateconstruction (Jan 27, 2011)

I think in business, spilling your secret weapon of your success have distinctive approach to every business minded or involved people. Everybody have varying techniques and strategies to give their business a boost, however, it all boils down to competing and letting the whole world know about how great you product is to cater the trust of the customer. If you must (this is important) build an impeccable trust and a clean impression so that people will always come back asking for your service. You can build that over the years, and that's time's gift to you. That's why our company always give high quality services to keep the trust of our valued customers


----------

